# Push-Pull-Pulsar Animation



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here is an animated GIF of the Balanced 3D Push-Pull-Pulsar that might be of interest to some readers.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm not sure what I am looking at in this .gif. Does the Push-Pull Pulsar contain 8 drivers? Are the two center drivers acoustically coupled? If so, should they be moving in the same direction, instead of opposed, as shown.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

That's interesting, though the side firing speakers aren't technically balanced because their movement could induce a moment (torque) about the center of the enclosure (though it likely would be minor).


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

OK, looking at the photo of this $50k beast, the backsides of the center drivers are open to the outside, so the answer is that they are not coupled. It appears that the top and bottom are just stacked.

I can see that flipping sets of speakers around, one inside, and one outside, would reduce second harmonic distortion, but I thought the sets were usually tightly coupled. Push-pull setups I have seen have the speakers bolted face-to-face, with only a baffle in between to mount them to the enclosure. Then there would be air chambers on both sides with ports making a bandpass subwoofer. This not that. I think it is four sealed subs, each with two drivers mounted back and front and connected in reverse polarity.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I could see the advantage of having two drivers face to face locked together with a small volume of air holding them together, this would make the cones more rigid/stable. 
I don't see the advantage of this setup?


----------



## KEN KREISEL (Aug 17, 2012)

robbo266317 said:


> I could see the advantage of having two drivers face to face locked together with a small volume of air holding them together, this would make the cones more rigid/stable.
> I don't see the advantage of this setup?


Thank you all for your posts. I have attached the instruction sheet that describes how one pair or two pairs of cabinets are stacked and bolted together with heavy duty stacking brackets and neoprene coupling pads. The opposite facing drivers do "torque" but the cabinets are tightly locked together so the driver vibration cancels.


KEN


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Going by the specs it certainly is impressive and I would guess fairly solid. :T
However, I don't think I would be alowed to purchase it. :rolleyesno:


----------



## Chris S (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes our DUO and QUATTRO subwoofer systems are quite solid indeed. One of the features of these subwoofers, both the DXD-808 (dual 8") and DXD-12012 (dual 12") is that they are modular and scaleable. So you could start off with one subwoofer, then add a second one to form the 3D Push-Pull-Pulsar DUO sub system and later on add two more to form the Ultimate Subwoofer System, the QUATTRO Near Field Line Array system.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I eventually hope to be able to take advantage of the subs once we get our new place and dedicated room, coming from the old MX5100SF I look forward to the increased performance


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Just curious as to what are the benefits of using this push/pull configuration as opposed to using a dual opposed?

I understand they do the same in cancelling out mechanical forces in quad setups but wanted to know more about the single setup and why this setup was chosen over others.

I am only curious because I am wanting to learn more about the technology. I used to have a MK 350 from back in the day and loved that subwoofer. I soon got into DIY and bigger subs since then. BUT MK always holds a special place in my heart as my first true subwoofer.


----------



## gen_elec (Nov 3, 2011)

There are two more things compared to common push pull that I know:

1st: by mounting the second woofer inside out and have it wired the other way round compared to the other woofer, the even order distortion will be canceled out.

2nd: Multy direction bass morphes the bass radiation from spherical to line radiation and gives you a better coupling to the room, too. If spread carefully from floor to ceiling (less than half lambda) those room modes will be canceled out as well.

There is probably more: Maybe Ken will jump in.

Felix


----------

